# INTRODUCING DICKSON!!!



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Jon and I would like to introduce Dickson to everyone. He is 11 weeks old. Luna and Dickson hit is off as soon as they saw each other. More tomorrow as they are romping around at this late hour and someone has to go to bed in 10 minutes!!!!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

All I can say is OH MY!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhhh! Thanks, we've been going nuts waiting!

Sheri


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

GASP! Just toooo adorable! Congrats!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats on getting this cutie. I wish I were wearing your shoes tonight. :biggrin1: I will look forward to seeing more pictures of them playing together.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!! Welcome Dickson!*


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I second the congrats! Your Dickson is adorable!!:biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, congrats!!! What a cutie! Can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, what a cute little boy, congratulations. :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a cutie, Congratulations!
I can't wait to see pictures of them playing together :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations!! He's such a cute little boy. You're going to have so much fun watching them interact. Where did he come from? I hope you have a good night.

I'm happy for you both and I want to meet him soon of course.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats. What a cute boy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

awe! He's a cute!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! Dickson is just too adorable! Enjoy having two. It was the best decisions we ever made.  :whoo:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Simply adorable! Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh he is CUTE! Congrats to you, John and Luna for such a great addition to the family!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Dickson is just adorable!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is adorable! Congrats


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!! He is so very cute


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Sylvia - he is so adorable!! I bet he and Luna are gong to have a blast together!! I cannot wait to hear more about him!! And see him in person! 
Welcome to the MHS group -:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations, nice little boy there!
Looking forward to hearing how the first night went.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Jon, Sylvia and Luna! Dickson is adorable. Welcome to the 2-Hav world of perpetual entertainment and fun! :whoo:

Look forward to seeing lots of pictures! Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is soooooooooooo cute! I am anxious to know how your first night went. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally, the mystery is solved! Congratulations on your new addition. Dickson is adorable!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwww, he is so, so adorable. Congragulations!!!!
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

WELCOME HOME DICKSON!! Congratulations Jon and Sylvia. He is a doll! I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition, he is a cutie!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So happy for you! He's gorgeous! Best of everything!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaawww, what a dollbaby! He's so cute!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome home dickenson!!!! so cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your little one!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Dickson is so cute. Congratulations. Two are so much fun.
I can't even imagine what our lives would be like without Bessie and Max.

Paula


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrts! He is a cutie!

Ryan


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Congras on the addition to your family and what a cute little guy he is. You are going to have so much fun with the two of them-and you have joined the rest of us who have found out Havanese are like potato chips you can't have just one.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Dickson...Awesome name for an awesome pup


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dickson is a doll!*

my oh my look at that cutie. I am totally in love with those eyes. He is a little soulful guy! What is his personality like? I just woke up from a little nap and Dickson was the first adorable photo of my day.

Ooooh. You are so lucky!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, Jon & Sylvia, we know how busy you are with the new baby but I really really want to see some pictures of Dickson and Luna together!!!! So tell us where the name Dickson came from??


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay, here are a few more pictures. I have Dixon in my arms at the moment taking a nap, while I work on this.

This is his first nap this morning in the big pillow. He loves that big pillow.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He looks so tiny on that BIG pillow! 

Btw, its it Dickson or Dixon?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oooh, how fluffy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

awww, he needs his rest, so much to learn and fun to have, little pups needs a rest from all that!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sylvia,

I think you need someone to come over and take some family portraits for you. Have camera, will travel.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Here are more. I have taken video of the three of them running around in the backyard. As soon as I get the chance, I will post it. 

I should have more "quiet" time this week, as I have taken this week off, and Jon has taken next week off - taking shifts on getting Dixon adjusted in our home with Luna.

To answer the question as to where we got the name Dickson - his brother's name is Mason. Since we were the last one's to pick up, he needed a name, and we decided to keep the name. I think it suits him well.

After we picked him up yesterday, he looked towards his 'home' as we drove away, and then settled in my lap. He stayed awake for the entire trip back to NY (4.5 hrs.) wanting to get into the driver's seat. As soon as 5pm arrived, he got quite restless as he knew it was dinner time. I gave him a little bit of kibble, as we knew he would want to piddle or something 20 to 30 minutes later and we were getting closer to the Throgs Neck Bridge. He made it to my mom's and christened her house!!! Luna was happy to see us and then met Dixon and immediately both ran around my mom's kitchen. When we got home, we introduced him to our backyard and both Luna and Dixon ran around the yard. We woke up 2-3 times during the night. He would whimper, but got quiet very quickly. He definitely woke us up at 6:30am, as that is the time he is used to waking up. We all got up and began our day. By 9am, Dixon found the big pillow in the living room and decided to take a nap! He has taken a few naps in that big pillow throughout the day. 

It's been fun watching both Luna and Dickson interact. We're adjusting and learning how to interact with the two of them.

I will take more pictures and video during the week and try to post them as soon as I can.

Thank you for all your well wishes!!! We know that Luna is sooo happy to be playing with someone her own kind, other than humans. It was perfect timing for her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like Dixon and Luna were made for each other. Can't wait for videos!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I sure love the way he got his name - I think it is great!! Jon looks like he was taking a nap too Enjoy the next few days - they will be crazy but lots of fun!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sylvia,

Jon looks so happy -- a man and his boy! Have fun with them. It's so much more fun with two. Funny, when I first heard the name, even with the alternate spelling I kept thinking of the Mason/Dixon line. Cute name for a cute boy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sylvia, it was fun to read about Dixon's trip to his forever home. Jon looks so happy with Dixon. Look forward to seeing the videos and meeting Dixon in person too. How nice that you will have a lovely celebration of Thanksgiving with Luna and Dixon.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a little painting...*

the one on the lower left looks like a painting!

ah...he is so dear!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks again! Well, my workout is postponed until the two take a nap. Jon has left for work and the two are playing around, getting acquainted. We got through the night with only one whimper, letting us know that he had to go out.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah...congrats on the beautiful pup!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute, and I love the name!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I warned my hubby there may be two dogs in the future, consider him warned. I look forward to the double the fun!

What is the difference in age of your two Hav's?


----------



## dawnflower (Oct 12, 2008)

I love that puppy face!!! oh and I can just imagine that puppy breath!!! if one of us gets a new puppy shouldn't we all get a new puppy??? yeah, thats what I will tell my husband!!!! that it's the forums rules!! hehehe! I will let you all know how that works out for me.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Luna is 21 months and Dickson is 11 weeks. When it comes to play Luna is having a little difficultly understanding Dickson as Dickson gets easily gets distracted or sits and does his little pup wobble-stare and not understanding play "talk” or “motion.” But Luna is great in teaching Dickson the ropes of going “inside” and “outside.”


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jon,

He's such a cutie. Have fun with him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Please post more pictures! Your puppy looks like my puppy I will be getting in December!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I will be posting more pictures some time today. I'm working on getting them smaller, etc.

Geri - I think I'll take you up on that offer. I can't keep up with the "three" of them!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Dickson is adorable!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Here are some pictures finally. Sorry taking so long.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Here are the rest!

Have a Happy Thanksgiving all!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

They are so cute together! I love them! They are getting along so well, you can tell they like each other from the pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is just too cute - he and Luna look like they are fast friends already!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They look like they are the best of friends... and they look alike too!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just adorable -- congratulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They look so much alike and so happy together!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute! Just what Luna needed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just what I was going to say. They look like they're related and certainly look like they're relating very well. It must be fun to watch them. Luna must be thrilled. She has a built-in play date.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are so cute. As adults they are going to look like twins. They sure look like they are enjoying each other.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*puppy!*

When you get a puppy you see how puppy your big havanese still is!

It looks like bigger havanese are very gentle with puppies even when they act up...and aren't they so cute together! I love your jumping in the air shot, that is hard to get!

They have a nice big yard to explore which is even better. I love to laugh at these two...so adorable together.

I think having two helps keep them trim and in shape as they play fight and run all over the house together!

Dickson is an adorable name for an adorable guy. Take lots of photos, they grow in an instant!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pics of your new boy, Dixon/Dickson! Love seeing him and Luna playing around the yard. What? No snow yet? Where do you live? It's soooooo nice that they have all that space to do their RLH's. I'm envious!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yoo Hoo - we need some updates!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep, Michele, we do! I was just wondering about them yesterday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree - Joe & Sylvia- LETS GET THAT CAMERA OUT!!!!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

How funny you all should mention it. I have been taking pictures and since Jon was home this week with the dogs, I kept reminding him to take pictures and/or video. I got some last night and early this morning with both Luna and Dickson playing in the snow! More pictures to come shortly!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

dawnflower said:


> I love that puppy face!!! oh and I can just imagine that puppy breath!!! if one of us gets a new puppy shouldn't we all get a new puppy??? yeah, thats what I will tell my husband!!!! that it's the forums rules!! hehehe! I will let you all know how that works out for me.


This is a GREAT idea!! A new fur-baby for ALL of us! I'm hoping maybe next summer or fall - - -


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry I missed this! Congratulations on your adorable pup! It looks like Luna has found a life-long friend.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

They are having so much fun together! I'm jealous. IWAP


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Some long awaited pictures


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sylvia,

Love the photos of Luna and Dickson, obviously enjoying the snow. He definitely does look like a mini me. Cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sylvia, looks like Luna and Dickson had a great time in the snow. Loved those little paw prints in the snow. He sure does look like a mini me.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh how cute they are!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like they love the snow as well as each other.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are just "too cute" playing in the snow together!!


----------

